# Silberquellset



## Drogenjoe (8. April 2009)

Edit hat sich geklärt bitte -löschen-


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Ich nutze den Thraed einfach mal =)

Wer am Silberquell-Set interresiert ist, kann sich mit Level 14-15 schon auf die Socken machen und anfangen sich die einzelnen Teile davon zu besorgen.
Außer einem Teil (lvl 15) sind alle Teile erst ab Level 16 anlegbar.

Die erste Quest kann man in der Nähe von Varanas annehemen, beziehungsweise bei der Brücke wo auf der Karte "Howling Mountains" steht, annehmen.
Es ist eine Lange Questreihe die das töten von Kobolden, verständigung zwischen bestimmten Personen, wiederholtem töten von Koblden und letzt endlich das töten von Kipos dem Boss der kobolde beinhaltet.

Die nächsten Set-Teile bekommt man bei Peers Farm, dort bekommt ihr den Auftrag "Yuri" zu erledigen. 
Nachdem das vollbracht ist, schaut in euer Inventar ["b"] , dort müsste ein rotes Buch zu finden sein das eine weitere Quest startet, die gleich aber wieder abgegeben werden kann (Peers Farm). Weitere Quests von Peers Farm sind zu bewältigen, bis schließlich zur Quest in der ihr den Bauer Morrison bei Maidgesfarm erledigen müsst. Das nächste Set-Teil wäre geholt.

Das vierte ist oben bei dem Lager, ein wenig über der Twilight Mine, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hieß der Questgeber Omyr. Für diesen müsst ihr einige Dinge von Mobs bei Dorians Farm beschaffen. Das vierte wäre nun auch geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fexlex (29. Juni 2009)

So mit meinem ersten Mage/Priest den ich verskillt habe habe ich alle Quests bei Teresa gesehen.
Die Hüterjacke aus Silberquell für das Set bekommt man ja laut Guide von Ihr.

Mit dem zweiten Mage/Priest seh ich keine einzige Quest bei Teresa ...
Wo häng ich nun ? Irgendwo ist der Questfaden abgebrochen glaub ich.


----------



## Montecristo (20. August 2009)

Stell vielleicht ersteinmal sicher, ob du keine niedrigstufigen Quests ausgeblendet hast(Bei Karte -> Einstellungen) und prüf dann, ob du schon die Vorquests, bis du bei Theresa bist gemacht hast. Zwischendurch musst du auch immer wieder was für Pan erledigen. Mehr kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Lordpisswasser (13. Oktober 2009)

du musst zuerst die quests bei carphil oder so [das ist der npc an der brücke nach heulende berge] machen und irgentwann auch zur kräuteroma gehen und dann kommt die quest bei teresa...ich hing bei dem teil auch


----------



## Saytania (8. Dezember 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz zu dem Start der Questreihe (besser spät als nie! ;-)):

Laut einer Aussage im RoM-Forum, muß eine zweite Klasse gewählt worden sein bevor man die Quest von Carphil bekommt.
Hatte das gleiche Problem, daß ich die Quest nicht mit meinem Twink bekommen habe. Probiere es aber heute noch aus und
hänge ne Info an meinen Post.

Nachtrag:
Ja, wenn man die 2. Klasse gewählt hat, bekommt man die Quest und weitere 10-12 Stück.


----------

